# Do you think it even matters if you're high?



## spectacular (Dec 14, 2015)

Or are things just gonna happen how they happen?


----------



## bystander (Dec 14, 2015)

depends.

whatcha high on?

Been pretty high on herbs and other controlled substances- had control over certain things.

Been high on alcohol and things just happen.

many drugs take control. Only option is to make shit happen or it'll happen fer you.

I got the 3 no, no's: Crack, meth, heroine. PCP is just a given

I'm a fan of drugs; but not a fan of addictions. Being a very addictive person, I keep a way from shit people can't stop because I know I can't either.

Good luck.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Dec 14, 2015)

Always felt like drugs like Adderall make you go out and get shit done and change, you know, everything. Can be a bit of a spiritual awakening. Meth gets me overstimmed to the point of being high and worthless.

Opiates, too costly and being a regular user could drag you down.

Marijuana, it will just happen how it happens.

Beer is awesome so drunk lots of beer and you shall be happy.

Had some trippy ass shit happen last night and basically my drug use will be taking a long hiatus.


----------



## briancray (Dec 15, 2015)

No, I don't think it matters. My life is a series of random events meaning if at that particular moment drugs find me then I go with the flow with a few exceptions, no needles, no crack, no meth, no bath salts, no krokodil, etc.

Sometimes I go through phases of weed, sometimes it's alcohol, or maybe I meet some people at a party and get offered blow, acid, or mescaline. It's really all about the moment and if I'm feeling it or not. Mood has a lot to do with my decisions. If I'm not feeling something at that particular time then I don't do it. I've noticed that's normally when I lose it and it no longer becomes a good experience since it controls me. I think I passed the phase in my life of hard drugs and psychedelics, but really I do not go out of my way for anything, unless it finds me (Depends on the people, town, etc.)

In the scheme of things it's your life and you have the decision to make your own choices. I have addictive qualities so it's better to randomly do drugs with people I'll never see again than friends I see everyday. I've seen drugs take over people's lives, but I've also seen them change a boring night into adventure. Just sitting in someone's basement turned into seeing real-life Transformers while the walls grew vines and the grass grew four feet before my eyes. Depends what you do and how much you do. Indulge wisely my friend.


----------



## etpyh (Dec 15, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> Or are things just gonna happen how they happen?


I am not sure if I really got the question, of course things happen differently if you take drugs.
Question is if things get better or worse.
Or which things will happen.


----------



## Yoki (Dec 15, 2015)

Drugs can bring riches and fame to some, and to others it can bring suffering and homelessness. So it depends on the user. It does matter to me that's why I stay Away.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 15, 2015)

you can make the case that everything matters, you can make the case that nothing matters

It's when one Questions, that it becomes clear that whatever 'it' is, matters.


----------



## kerouac (Dec 17, 2015)

i find it depends on the time and place you're at in life. sometimes drugs make my life better, sometimes they get in the way. sometimes sobriety feels awesome. 

the problem with some drugs is it's easy to become convinced that they are working for you rather than the other way around.


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 19, 2015)

Just for the record I pressed "dislike" by mistake.... I agree with the post especially the last statement - I been an avid substance abuser for 25 years - sometimes drugs are liberating and inspiring, sometimes they are just a great big millstone round yer neck.... I'd like to think it's a learning curve but the ones i seem to stick with the longest are the ones most likely to fuck you up - go figure, as I believe you mutton planks say....


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 19, 2015)

roguetrader said:


> Just for the record I pressed "dislike" by mistake....


I'll just go ahead remove that for ya. 

On the topic of the post, I guess it boils down to you're reasons for getting high.


----------

